# 400lbs of raw turkey necks, wings, hearts and more



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Today was delivery day. I have a little over 400lbs of turkey in my freezer and on my patio (freezer won't hold it all, so lets hope it stays cold outside for a day so I can package it).

I have necks, wings, hearts and organs. Stark and Beau had a 'midnight snack' tonight which consisted of 1/2 a neck each and a heart.

I have some very happy dogs here.

My question is for those of you who feed your cats raw.. can I give wings to them or are they too hard? I plan on feeding them the hearts and kidneys (as MM and a OM) but was wondering about the wings. I usually give them ground turkey or breast but have never given turkey wings. They eat chicken wings though.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

How did you get 400lbs of raw turkey deliver up to 18th floor?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have my connections..









I actually got 400lbs of turkey for $150.00 delivered up to my apartment (I helped of course).. Great score!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think the wings would be a bit too tough for a cat ... but it depends on the cat!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That was my thinking, but wanted to see what others thought.

I may see if my Maine **** will eat it, he is part GSD; or so he thinks.. lol.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

I think all Maine ****'s that like dogs are part dog! Mine doesn't like dogs but she is still part dog. You could maybe use a meat tenderizer on it and break the bone up smaller? or those cool chicken shears?


----------

